# die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 3/2008



## karsten. (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo Hallo
Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 3/2008

u.a. mit den Themen :

- kleiner Rüchblick auf die Inter-Koi
- Pflanzen in Rot am Teich
- neue Produkte (mit Kontaktadressen)
- ein guter Beitrag über __ Libellen von Richard Günzel
- ein ausführlicher Baubericht : Teich Bachlauf Terasse..
- Aromen und Gewürze  / Lippenblüter am Teich
- dem Ratgeberteil (wird besser ! )    
- fett Werbung , aber gut sortiert
- die Pflichttemine für Teichler  
- Rezensionen der neusten Koi und Teichbücher
- ein richtig guter Beitrag über die wichtigen "Sauerstoffpflanzen" von Ingeborg Polaschek
- wenn Seerosen zu groß werden.....
- Blüten für den Spätsommer   
- einem Besuch im Westphalenpark

und den Bezugsquellen für erwähnte Produkte   


wer eine von 4 - defekter Link entfernt - gewinnen will ,sollte

T E I C H B A U 

an rätsel@gartenteich.com mit seiner Adresse senden....


insgesamt 

nett   


schönes WE


----------



## Digicat (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 3/2008*

Danke Karsten  

Deine Berichte über "Gartenteich" sind immer sehr informativ  

Wünsche Dir (Euch) auch noch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Eugen (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 3/2008*

Ja und mit der Rätselauflösung nimmt er mir immer die Spannung weg. :evil 

Ich bekomm die Ausgabe jedesmal später.


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 3/2008*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und mit der Rätselauflösung nimmt er mir immer die Spannung weg. :evil



Das macht er bestimmt eh nur, um Dich zu ärgern


----------



## Eugen (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 3/2008*

Eben ist meine neue "Gartenteich" gekommen.  

Eine der besten Ausgaben seit langen. !!!

Und die Auflösung des Rätsels durch Karsten ist tatsächlich richtig.  

Dort http://www.bollerhey.de  werde ich am 27.7.08 bestimmt sein


----------

